

Ask HN: are we ready for business finance in the cloud? - kfk

At my company we use a dated software which is a mix (or mess?) of access, excel and sql server for consolidating financial data and then for reporting this data in web based reports. The system is very unflexible and unstable, it is basically impossible to do changes or creating new reports since this has to be manually coded by the IT department. I also know that the budget for a new updated system would be in the round of EUR 100k.<p>My questions is: are we ready for a finance SAAS? I don’t mean an accounting software, I mean a consolidation and reporting tool for business finance and controlling. A tool that allows you to build standard finance reports out of different data sources, a tool that allows you to automate tasks and basically reduce the spreadsheets mess.<p>The thing is: do you think companies will at some point be ready to put their financials on a secure cloud solutions?
======
drKarl
The way of the middle could be a self-hosted solution which would be like a
SaaS but without giving away your confidential financial data

~~~
kfk
Do you have experience of this? The reason I am a bit wary of this idea is
because the best selling point of finance in the cloud is that you get rid of
local IT and maintenance. One way I thought to solve this would be to remotely
manage the company server where the application is running, or would you think
the company would not like third parties to access one of their servers?

